

Show HN: Profile Beautifier (a Facebook app) - xuki

http://apps.facebook.com/beautyprofile<p>I built and posted this on HN yesterday but no one seems to notice, so I thought "It's a lame idea".<p>Waking up this morning, I found out there're currently 1000+ users in less than 24 hours, and another Show HN is currently on first page of HN, so I decided to submit again :-P.<p>If you like what I did, I wouldn't mind an upvote =).<p>Any comment for feedback is greatly appreciated.
======
xuki
Btw, how do I make the link clickable? Can't figure it out :-(

------
huytoan
cool stuff dude!

